# Indiana Cons?



## Aspen1994 (Jun 25, 2017)

I've never been to a furry convention before, but I've always wanted to go. The problem is I live in Indiana and all of the major cons are.... Elsewhere. Does anybody know of any that are in or around Indiana or at least the midwest area?


----------



## Qubit (Jun 29, 2017)

Yeah there's IndyFurCon that's taking place in Indianapolis on August 11th to the 13th.
As for Midwest cons there's Furry Migration in Minnesota, Fur Reality in Ohio, and Midwest FurFest in Illinois.
Probably going to IFC if I can find someone to share a room with or a cheaper hotel to stay at.


----------

